# HSUS VIDEO WHILE YOU WAIT FOR UTAH DRAW...



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Have compassion....do what you can and take action today! Watch the video....and dig deep!






o-||


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

That is HILARIOUS! Very nicely done.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A real knee-slapper.

So funny, I'm putting it in the Humor section.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Loved it, funny but true.


----------

